# Bolivar PC vs RC



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Is there a noticeable difference in the taste of a PC vs a RC?

The RC is one of my favorite cigars and I am eyeballing a cabinet of the PC's.

From the review I have read, they are rated close to each other and both have a lot of fans.

The only thing I am hoping to avoid, is one of those deals like the PLPC's where they need to age a long time before they are good. 

Thanks for the great info I am sure will follow.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I like the RC's more.
:ss


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

I can't comment on the RC's, but I smoked an '07 PC yesterday, and IMO it needs a year+ to smooth out some of the rougher edges. I have smoked a handful of '97 PC's and they were awesome. The '07's need some time, but that's just my noobish opinion.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Traditionally, the Bolivar PC is good to go from the start. I like the spicy kick that the young ones have. I actually prefer a young one to an aged one. I don't think you would be dissapointed in them.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

More power in the PC; both are good cigars for sure.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

RC hands down.:ss


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

I love the size of an RC, just feels good in the hand. Oh yeah it tastes pretty good too :r

Flavor wasn't too different from what I could tell.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

novasurf said:


> RC hands down.:ss


:tpd:

there's going to be a different taste, for sure. hell, you'll get a different taste from cigar to cigar out of the same box. they'll be somewhat similar, with their boli profiles... from what i remember, i loved the RC's.

:chk <-- my son wanted to see that.


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

I'll take either the RC or CJ over the PC any day.


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

They are night and day from each other. From my experience the RC is more medium strength, lighter with more woody flavors whereas the PC is a heavy earthy and spicy cigar, much stronger and fuller bodied.

I liked them both, but they are two very different categories.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

I really enjoy the RC but yet to try a PC.


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

NCRadioMan said:


> Traditionally, the Bolivar PC is good to go from the start. I like the spicy kick that the young ones have. I actually prefer a young one to an aged one. I don't think you would be dissapointed in them.


:tpd:

One of my fav brands :ss



JGIORD said:


> They are night and day from each other. From my experience the RC is more medium strength, lighter with more woody flavors whereas the PC is a heavy earthy and spicy cigar, much stronger and fuller bodied.
> 
> I liked them both, but they are two very different categories.


:tpd:

with the classic boli profile.. :tu

I havent smoked a Bolivar that didnt like, now if they all burned correctly that would be another thread..


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I prefer the PC, both are very good, but I love the Boli flavor so Im a bit biased  The 06's smoked great from the start, my 07's seem to need some time. The 97 and 98's are stellar IMO.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> I'll take either the RC or CJ over the PC any day.


You know what? I think I'd probably have to agree with that. Assuming we're talking about recent (e.g., 06) stock, the RC seems a little sweeter, smoother, and has hints of chocolate. What others have described as the "spicy kick" of the young PC is a bit much for me. The CJs, on the other hand, are great for their size and value -- flavor profile is somewhere in between the PC and RC and they smoke great young.

PS, a friend once told me he used to give PCs out to friends who were non-Cuban smokers because they were stouter, more "in your face," and were therefore a good cigar to transition folks over from hefty maduros, etc. I'd never thought about that; but perhaps that's why a lot of folks like the BPC. I don't know ... just thinking aloud.

PPS, the 97/98 BPCs are pretty damn good. Then again, I could count on one hand the number of *bad* cigars from 98 that I've had.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

LeafHog said:


> I'll take either the RC or CJ over the PC any day.


Shhhh....you can't go around telling people about those. :ss


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The thinner gauge of the PC will burn hotter than the RC and hence be a stronger smoke. Most coronas should be stronger than their robusto counterpart (assuming similar blends).


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> The thinner gauge of the PC will burn hotter than the RC and hence be a stronger smoke. Most coronas should be stronger than their robusto counterpart (assuming similar blends).


that seems to be an oversimplification, imho. ERDM PL, PL Pans, Hoyo du Gormets, Punch Ninfas, etc ... aside from the last third of the Ninfa, I would hardly call any of those "stronger" smokes. sure, if you *don't know how to smoke* thinner RG, bad sh*t will happen; but I don't feel like I fall into that category.


----------



## Hank (Feb 21, 2007)

i love the RC but i just bought a box of PC.
They are both good, you cant go wrong.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Boli RC is quickly becoming my favorite smoke. The box I have from Sept. 06 is OUTSTANDING! I have a box of PC's as well, and I think they need some time to smooth out.


----------



## Cubatobaco (Jul 5, 2007)

I am more of a fan of the RC. Don't get me wrong, the PC is great, but I feel they use more of the premium tobaccos for the RC. I still have 14 left from a box from 06 that are great! Time to stock up again.


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> I have a box of PC's as well, and I think they need some time to smooth out.


Just smoked my first BoliPC from a box of 07 I acquired. Great taste but I walked away saying "these will be great in a year or so" Now I just have to find something to smoke until then


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

JGIORD said:


> They are night and day from each other. From my experience the RC is more medium strength, lighter with more woody flavors whereas the PC is a heavy earthy and spicy cigar, much stronger and fuller bodied.
> 
> I liked them both, but they are two very different categories.


This hits it pretty close for me, I find the RCs a bit milder (and even a bit creamier with age), whereas the PCs have exactly that earthy spice you described.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The Professor said:


> that seems to be an oversimplification, imho.


That was the point. In simple terms I find the corona and petite corona of each brand to be a fuller taste than their robusto counterpart to some degree. I think it's more of the tobacco ratios in blending a smaller ring gauge.


----------



## cre8v1 (Dec 5, 2006)

SaltyMcGee said:


> Boli RC is quickly becoming my favorite smoke. The box I have from Sept. 06 is OUTSTANDING! I have a box of PC's as well, and I think they need some time to smooth out.


I agree. I'm loving the RC's right now. :ss


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

With Boli's for me its all about the BBF...however, I have loved every single Boli P.C. I have ever smoked...the RC left me a little wanting...Go PC


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Other than the typical sligthly earthy taste, they are completely different cigars, even more so when at 5yrs and up.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

just finished a box of the PCs with a year of age on them and they were good to go. no harshness or "off" flavor that I could detect. but I'm also a noob :tu Even though people describe these as strong, they are so well balanced that I don't notice it. I will probably be looking for more very soon.


----------



## Lost Sailor (May 2, 2003)

JGIORD said:


> They are night and day from each other. From my experience the RC is more medium strength, lighter with more woody flavors whereas the PC is a heavy earthy and spicy cigar, much stronger and fuller bodied.
> 
> I liked them both, but they are two very different categories.


Bingo!You hit the nail on the head there.I like the RC's for their elegance and grace,and because they're a bit different for a Boli.I love the PC's because they exhibit more of the classic Boli "kick yo butt" profile.I'm also of the opinion that the PC's age better.

I've bought one box of RC's and still have 1/3 of that box...I've gone through 2 cabs of PC's(not completely...I've saved several from each cab) and have one currently in the rotation and one down for slumber.Put me down as a PC fan...


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

Lost Sailor said:


> I've bought one box of RC's and still have 1/3 of that box...I've gone through 2 cabs of PC's(not completely...I've saved several from each cab) and have one currently in the rotation and one down for slumber.Put me down as a PC fan...


I'll take the rest of your RC's if you aren't going to use them! :ss


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

PC vs. RC

There is definitely some flavor differences....I wish I was good enough to tell you what they are....

but I can say with the PC your getting a lot more wrapper and binder a opposed to filler like in the RC just due to size alone....

I like them both...... Just had a pretty fantastic RC the other day.... I'd say I like them equally....


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

JPH said:


> PC vs. RC
> 
> There is definitely some flavor differences....I wish I was good enough to tell you what they are....
> 
> but I can say with the PC your getting a lot more wrapper and binder a opposed to filler like in the RC just due to size alone....


:tpd: This is the beauty of digging into a particular brand and exploring all the different sizes within a particular blend or series--ERDMs and the Siglo lines being my faves for exploring the differences in taste that come from differing shapes/sizes. Both the Boli PC and RC do it for me, but I like the extra twang of the PC due to its size.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I like the RC's more.
> :ss


:tpd:


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Current production (06-07) PC's have stunk (IMO), a shadow of what they used to be. 

The recent CJ's have been stellar, as has the RC. I would avoid the PC's like I do the BBF's and instead focus on the CJ's and RC's. I doubt you would be disappointed.

Of course, YMMV, as taste is completely subjective.


----------

